# Error Message on Forum



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey guys. I was getting this error this morning but now it is fine. Did anyone else get it?

I did email Melissa but now I feel like a goof because it is working. :frusty:

Bandwidth Limit Exceeded
The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache/1.3.37 Server at www.havaneseforum.com Port 80


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I got the same message this morning. Glad to see everything is fine now.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks Leeann. I thought it was me. LOL

I did email Melissa everything was OK now. Weird.............


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Uh oh - the forum is getting too popular for its own good!


----------

